# Editing Profile.



## iCook31 (Aug 13, 2007)

I am not sure how to edit my profile on this website. I cant seem to find the link anywhere.

It may seem dumb. But thanks for helping me.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, Cook.  Welcome to DC.

To edit your profile, Click on User CP in the blue menu bar near the top of the page.  Then Click on Edit Profile in the box at the far left of the new page.  Go from there to do what you want.


----------



## iCook31 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you! I found it now!!

Thanks again!


----------

